# Kowa Gabeln



## LeichteGranate (21. Mai 2009)

Hi, Ich dachte hier bin ich vielleicht richtig. 
Ich habe gelesen, dass Alutech Kowa-Forken nach D importieren will und würde gerne wissen, ob es neue Informationen dazu gibt, außer denen auf der Alutech-Seite.

MfG Moritz


----------



## haha (21. Mai 2009)

shocktherapy vetreibt die doch eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (13. Juni 2009)

shocktherapy  wie kommst du da drauf 

ich hab auf der ehbm messe an einem trail xa ne kowa gabel gesehen 
war ein test muster   machte aber nen schöne eindruck

mal schauen ob da was kommt 
vom jü


----------



## haha (13. Juni 2009)

weils so is bzw. anscheinend war..


----------

